# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Më ndihmoni me një përkthim në frëngjisht!

## Kosta85

Ju lutem forumista, kush di ferngjisht po pati mundesi te me perktheje kete tekst, sa te kete mundesi, faleminderit!

 A m'asseoir sur un banc cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder les gens tant qu'y en a
Te parler du bon temps qu'est mort ou qui r'viendra
En serrant dans ma main tes p'tits doigts
Pis donner à bouffer à des pigeons idiots
Leur filer des coups d' pieds pour de faux
Et entendre ton rire qui lézarde les murs
Qui sait surtout guérir mes blessures
Te raconter un peu comment j'étais mino
Les bonbecs fabuleux qu'on piquait chez l' marchand
Car-en-sac et Minto, caramel à un franc
Et les mistrals gagnants

A r'marcher sous la pluie cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder la vie tant qu'y en a
Te raconter la Terre en te bouffant des yeux
Te parler de ta mère un p'tit peu
Et sauter dans les flaques pour la faire râler
Bousiller nos godasses et s' marrer
Et entendre ton rire comme on entend la mer
S'arrêter, r'partir en arrière
Te raconter surtout les carambars d'antan et les cocos bohères
Et les vrais roudoudous qui nous coupaient les lèvres
Et nous niquaient les dents
Et les mistrals gagnants

A m'asseoir sur un banc cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder le soleil qui s'en va
Te parler du bon temps qu'est mort et je m'en fou
Te dire que les méchants c'est pas nous
Que si moi je suis barge, ce n'est que de tes yeux
Car ils ont l'avantage d'être deux
Et entendre ton rire s'envoler aussi haut
Que s'envolent les cris des oiseaux
Te raconter enfin qu'il faut aimer la vie
Et l'aimer même si le temps est assassin
Et emporte avec lui les rires des enfants
Et les mistrals gagnants
Et les mistrals gagnants

----------


## feka20

*E ke ne anglisht ket tekstin ja nese te konvenon*

To sit me on a bench five minutes with you And look at the people so as there in has to talk about You the
good time that is dead or that r'viendra While squeezing in my hand your p'tits fingers Worse to give to
devour to pigeons idiots to spin for Them blows d' feet for false one And hear your laugh that cracks the
walls That knows especially to heal my mino The fabulous bonbecs that one pricked with l' merchant For-in-bag
and Minto, caramel to a franc And the winning mistrals

To r'marcher under rain five minutes with you And look at life so as there in has to relate You the Earth in
you puffed of the eyes to talk about You your mother a p'tit little And jump in the pools to do it to moan To
Wreck our godasses and s' to laugh And hear your laugh as one hears the sea TO STOP ITSELF, r'partir behind to
relate You especially the carambars And the true roudoudous that we cut the lips And we niquaient the teeth
And the winning mistrals

To sit me on a bench five minutes with you And look at the sun that itself in will talk about You the good
time that is dead and I myself in crazy to say You that packs them this is not we That if me I am barge, it is
only of your eyes For they have the advantage of to be two And hear your laugh to fly away itself as high as
life And to like it even if the time is assassin And takes with him the laughs of the children And the winning
mistrals And the winning mistrals.

----------


## Calvero

Do te mundohem te t'a perkthej sepse me pelqen shume kjo kenge. Ky qe e ka perkthyer ne anglisht e ka perkthyer kot e me kot. Ka shume fjale qe ai me sa duket nuk i di sepse nuk jane frengjishte letrare. Kenga quhet 'Les mistrals gagnants' dhe kendohet nga Renaud Sechan. Mistrali eshte nje lloj ere e ftohte qe fryn ne jugun e Frances (Marseilles) dhe ngjitet ne veri nepermjet lugines se lumit Rhône. Pra titulli perkthehet Mistralet fituese. Ky eshte emri i nje marke karamelesh qe shiteshin ne vitet '70 ne kohen kur autori i kenges ishte i vogel. Keto karamele ishin te kuqe dhe rralle here te gjelbra. Ato qe qellonin te gjelbra quheshin 'fituese' sepse te jepnin te drejten te merje nje tjeter falas. Tek fundi i strofes se pare ai permend se vidhte karamelet qe benin nje frange dhe 'mistralet fituese'

Tung Calvero

----------


## Astrit Cani

shum e bukur asht kanga, edhe e kendueme nga rrapatushja Carla Bruni

----------


## Milla

[QUOTE=Kosta85;1425230]Ju lutem forumista, kush di ferngjisht po pati mundesi te me perktheje kete tekst, sa te kete mundesi, faleminderit!

 A m'asseoir sur un banc cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder les gens tant qu'y en a
Te parler du bon temps qu'est mort ou qui r'viendra
En serrant dans ma main tes p'tits doigts
Pis donner à bouffer à des pigeons idiots
Leur filer des coups d' pieds pour de faux
Et entendre ton rire qui lézarde les murs
Qui sait surtout guérir mes blessures
Te raconter un peu comment j'étais mino

Të ulem në një bankë pesë minuta me ty
Dhe të shikoj njerëzit aq sa ka
Të flas për kohën e bukurë (e mirë) që ka vdekur ose që do të vi
Duke shtrënguar në dorën time gishtat tuaj të vegjël
Dhe t'iu jap ushqim pëllumbave idiotë
Që t'iu jap ca shqelma të rreme
Dhe ta dëgjoj qeshjen tënde që plasërinë muret
E cila di mbi të gjitha t'i shërojë plagët e mia
Të tregoj pak si isha i vogël

P.S. Kaq për sot dhe do të vazhdoj njëherë tjetër

----------


## ashtu siç jam

> Ju lutem forumista, kush di ferngjisht po pati mundesi te me perktheje kete tekst, sa te kete mundesi, faleminderit!
> 
> 
> A m'asseoir sur un banc cinq minutes avec toi
> Et regarder les gens tant qu'y en a
> Te parler du bon temps qu'est mort ou qui r'viendra
> En serrant dans ma main tes p'tits doigts
> Pis donner à bouffer à des pigeons idiots
> Leur filer des coups d' pieds pour de faux
> ...


Te ulem ne nje stol pese minuta me ty
dhe te shikojme njerezit aq kohe sa ka
Te te flas per kohen e bukur qe vdiq ose qe do rivije
duke shtrenguar gishtat e tu te vegjel ne doren time
Pastaj te nginjim pellumbat idiote
Te shtiremi sikur do t'i shkelmojme
Dhe te degjoj qeshjen tende qe plasarit muret
E qe di mbi te gjitha plaget e mia di te sheroje 
Te te tregoj pak se si isha çunak
Embelsirat e mrekullueshme qe vidhnim te shitesi
Car-en-sac net Minto, karamele per nje frange (emra markash tip bonbone)
Dhe mistralet fitues (pushtues)


Te rieci nen shi pese minuta me ty
Dhe te shikoj jeten aq kohe sa ka
Te te rrefej Token duke te te gelltitur me sy
Te te flas per nenen tende vetem pak
Edhe te kercejme mbi nje pellg per ta xhindosur
Te prishim galloshet dhe te shkrihemi
E te degjoj te qeshuren tende siç degjohet deti
Te ndalojme, dhe te nisemi prapa (te kthehemi)
Te te tregoj gjithe bonbonet e qemoti dhe arrat e kokosit boheme
 ( Carambar ngjajne me karamele Zana)
Dhe rrokullisjet e verteta qe buzet na prisnin 
Dhe dhembet na "dhisnin" (rrokullisjet me te emen e femijes duke u puthur)
Dhe mistralet fitues


Te ulem ne nje stol pese minuta me ty
Dhe te shikojme diellin qe iken
Te te flas per kohen e bukur qe ka vdekur dhe s'me behet vone
Te te them qe te keqinjte nuk jemi ne
Qe nese jam i çmendur, eshte veç  pas syve te tu
Sepse kane avantazhin te jene dy 
(xhelozi sepse jane te bukur dhe sepse kengetari eshte vetem qe kur nuk ka me shoqen)
Dhe te degjoj qeshjen tende te fluturoje kaq lart
Sa fluturojne klithmat e zogjve
Te te tregoj ne fund qe jeta duhet dashur
Dhe dashur edhe pse koha eshte vrasese
Dhe merr me vete qeshjet e femijeve
Dhe mistralet fitues
Dhe mistralet fitues

"Mistral" eshte fjala qe perdoret ne jug per "Barge"- te dy perkthehen "laureshe"
"Mistral" do te thote edhe ere jugu
"Barge" do te thote edhe "i çmendur"
Duke qene se era dhe lauresha konsiderohen te dyja si te çmendura dhe te lira autori ben loje fjalesh duke i zevendesuar me njera-tjetren. 
"lauresha" ka edhe nje simbolike fituesi (kuptoni pushtuesi).
Per sa u perket pellumbave, konsiderohen si zogj idiote sepse nuk pyesin per rrezikun ndaj hapave te njerezve ose qarkullimit te automjeteve kur enden qorrazi duke ndjekur therrmijat dhe nuk njohin kufij urie, ndaj dhe autori perdor nje term nginjje-deri ne tejngopje kur flet per t'i ushqyer.

RENAUD (kengetari) e ka shkruar kengen per vajzen kur humbi te shoqen dhe ra na nje krize artistike duke perfunduar alkolik per vite te tera.
Gjithesesi kenga mbetet nje nga klasiket me te bukur ne France edhe pas dhjetera vjeteve tashme (kengetari i eshte rikthyer skenes).

P.S. Urime per shijen. Nuk isha duke e degjuar kur po e perktheja por nuk e di me per te saten here prape me perloti se perveç fjaleve ka dhe nje muzike te perkryer qe vjen vete menjehere ne mendje. Dhe kerkoj falje per mungesen e stilit. Gjithmone humbet diçka ne nuanca kur perkthen diçka dhe jo gjithmone pershtatja e nje poezie eshte e lehte. Per me teper nuk jam profesioniste.

----------


## Calvero

Tung "ashtu siç jam",

Urime për përkthimin. 
Eshtë shumë e vështirë ta përkthesh këtë këngë për faktin se  ka shumë fjalë që janë në argo dhe ka gjithashtu disa referenca (emra bononbonesh) që vetëm francezët i njohin.
Kisha disa pyetje :
 - Roudoudou - është lloj karamele. Nuk e di se në ç' fjalor e ke parë që do të thotë rrokullisje se unë nuk e gjeta në asnjë vend.
 - Mistral - është era e ftohtë që fryn në jug dhe që vjen nga veriu nëpërmjet luginës së Rhonit dhe Mistral gagnant një lloj karamele siç e kam shpjeguar tek një mesazh më sipër. Nuk besoj të ketë ndonjë loj fjale me laureshën. Në asnjë fjalor laureshës i thonë mistral. Renaud është parizian dhe përdor gjithmonë argo tipike pariziane po ta vësh re dhe nuk besoj se e njeh dialektin provensal. 
Mistral gagnant nuk ka asnjë lloj simbolike është thjesht një nostalgji e Renaud për këto lloj bonbonesh që blinte kur ishte i vogël për më tepër ato nuk ekzistojnë sot. 
 - Barge - nuk është lauresha është një shpend tjetër. Nuk e di si i thonë në shqip. Në anglisht i thonë godwit ndërsa lauresha në frëngjisht është alouette. Në këtë rast barge është fjala argo që ka kuptimin i çmendur siç e ke përkthyer dhe ti.

Më pëlqen shumë kjo këngë si fjalët ashtu dhe muzika.

Tung Calvero

----------


## ashtu siç jam

E vertete eshte qe jane emra markash bonbonesh dhe qe nuk eshte kollaj t'i gjesh neper fjalore. 
Roudoudou eshte fjale djalektore (Corèze) per rrokullisje ne bar, rere, bore e ku di une tjeter, ose argo, nuk e gjen ne fjalor klasike. Sa per mistral gagnant ke te drejte qe eshte nje lloj karameleje merrej me pipez me duket dhe qe nese te dilte jeshil fundi kishe te drejte te merrje edhe nje tjeter. Ka qene si llotarite e sotme neper ambalazhe. Gjithesesi nuk jane perkthime, jane me shume shpjegime te francezeve, pse keto marka kane te tilla kuptime. Barge dhe alouette jane sinonime sipas enciklopedise (ose me sakte thuajse sepse eshte laureshe deti). M'u desh kohe per ta gjetur, dhe mistral po ashtu. Gjithesesi ai ndoshta nuk e ka bere me qellim. Thjesht eshte nje koincidence e kendeshme, sepse te gjitha evokojne embelsi (si bonbone qe jane) dhe kane nje konotim tjeter gjetke. 
Nuk eshte e imja merita per keto shpjegimet annexe, se nuk kam rrenje aq te thella ketu, por njoh njerez qe kane edhe gjysher...qe jane sympa dhe shpjegojne gjerat.
Enfin, le Bobo reste bien sympa dans tout les cas:) Tu m'en voudras pas!!! Je me suis juste laissée emporter dans les interprétations...

----------


## Calvero

Salut "ashtu siç jam"
Je t'en voudrais pas.
Edhe unë disa fjalë nuk i dija megjithëse kam 18 vjet që jetoj në Francë. Sidomos markat e karameleve dhe bonboneve, sepse kur erdha në Francë më kishte ikur mosha e karameleve. Për "mistral gagnant" gjithashtu e pata të vështirë. Pyeta disa veta dhe ata që e dinin ishin të gjithë mbi 40 vjeç.
Këtë këngë e njihja që në Shqipëri. E kisha dëgjuar tek RFI (Radio France International) që transmetonte me valë të shkurtra ku sinjali ikte dhe vinte. Mundohesha ta përktheja por si ndihmë kisha vetëm fjalorin e Vedatit si dhe një Petit Larousse që e ruaja si një thesar të çmuar. Sot me internetin është shumë më e lehtë dhe e vura re që tek wikipedia ishte shpjeguar se ç'ishte "mistral gagnant".
Më bëhet qefi që ka persona në forum që pëlqejnë muzikën franceze e cila njihet pak në botë. Unë për vete jam ritur me të dhe më pëlqen shumë. Kam patur bile rastin të takoj dhe disa këngëtarë në rrethanë të ndryshme : J.J.Goldman, J.Higelin, E.Serra, J.L.Aubert. Muzika angleze dhe amerikane mund të jetë më e kapshme dhe më novatore ndërse për tekste francezëve nuk ia mer kush.

Bien amicalement 
Calvero

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Re-salut, 
Chapeau-bas Monsieur, 
Nese ke 18 vjet ne France dhe te kishte kaluar koha e karameleve, une jam akoma ne foshnjore. Lol. Vetem 6 vjet kam qe kam ardhur per shkollen dhe mezi e kam nje çerek shekulli jete sot (po e them shekull se sikur e merr veten me seriozisht keshtu, ne rrethana te tjera, kur jam me me te vegjel perdor moshen mendore 5 vjeç, civilja s'ka rendesi:-)
Po me behet qejfi per nje gje tjeter, te paskam dy here patriot. Te kishte qene dikush tjeter do kishin nisur debatet dhe sherret. Kush tha qe vlonjatet e kane gjoksin grope dhe koken tunxh? Me ne fund nje diskutim frytdhenes.
E vertete eshte qe per nga tekstet nuk ka krahasim mes dy kulturave. Madje keto kohet e fundit sikur jane ngjallur edhe nga zhanret muzikore, bejne gjera te kendshme dhe origjinale, te pakten jo kollaj te imitueshem.
Goldmand edhe e njoh ca, por te tjeret thjesht ndonje kenge tek tuk u kam degjuar. RFI-ja dhe une kishim bere fjale kur isha e vogel. Frengjishten e nisa vetem nje vit para se te vija ketu. Por ja qe jetes nuk i dihet!!! Dhe nuk jam bere pishman.
Excellente soirée Monsieur
Humblement 
La petite:)

----------


## kercova1986

pershendetje te gjithve
do ju kisha lute shum nese bene me ma perkthyer nje tekste nga shqipja ne frengjishte.

teksti:
Shum politikan premtojne shum gjera qe pastaj dhe nuk i bejne. Para se te dalin ne zhgjedhje japin fjalen qe do te rregullojne shum gjera qe kan mbetur anashe. Ajo gje qe une do te kerkoja nje politikani qe eshte pergjegjes i nje shteti, do te ishte ; me pake premtime dhe me shum zhvillim , se sa ma shum zhvillim aqe me shum ec nje shtet perpara.
Por si kurse une te isha nje politikane,do ti ndihmoja sa ma shum botes. Une mendoje se ne nje shtet demokratik, nuk duhet me pase njerze rrugve. Se cili nga ne ka te drejten me pase nje ogjake mbi kryje,ku mundet me e mbrojtur koken e vete.
Sot ne shum shtete demokratike, ka shum te rritur po ashtu dhe te moshuare qe nata i ze neper parqe,rruge etc. Nese nje politikane mendone per keta njerze do te ishte nje hape shum i madhe per te miren e nje shteti. 
Por per te miren e nje shteti duhet me luftue edhe ndaje shum gjerave tjera si p.sh. kunder kriminaliteteve. nje persone qe krye nje krime duhet denuare por ate jo me 1 vjet burge por duhet me e pase nje denim ma te rende se sa me 1 vjet burge.
une do te kerkoja nga nje politikane, qe te dyja gjerat qe i ceka me pare,tju hedhin syrinen pake ma shum. 
Por nga ana qe rrjedhe kriminaliteti eshte se shum persona nuk kane pune .Punesim eshte nje tjeter problem. shum te rriture nuk kane vende pune dhe pasi qe nuk kane me qe merren ,keshtu dhe fillon dhe dhuna(krimi.[/FONT]


une do tju kisha lutur shum ,por nese keni mundesi ,sepse me duhet per 16.09.2008. per shkolle
faliminderite shum

----------


## Marijuana85

> pershendetje te gjithve
> do ju kisha lute shum nese bene me ma perkthyer nje tekste nga shqipja ne frengjishte.
> 
> teksti:
> Shum politikan premtojne shum gjera qe pastaj dhe nuk i bejne. Para se te dalin ne zhgjedhje japin fjalen qe do te rregullojne shum gjera qe kan mbetur anashe. Ajo gje qe une do te kerkoja nje politikani qe eshte pergjegjes i nje shteti, do te ishte ; me pake premtime dhe me shum zhvillim , se sa ma shum zhvillim aqe me shum ec nje shtet perpara.
> Por si kurse une te isha nje politikane,do ti ndihmoja sa ma shum botes. Une mendoje se ne nje shtet demokratik, nuk duhet me pase njerze rrugve. Se cili nga ne ka te drejten me pase nje ogjake mbi kryje,ku mundet me e mbrojtur koken e vete.
> Sot ne shum shtete demokratike, ka shum te rritur po ashtu dhe te moshuare qe nata i ze neper parqe,rruge etc. Nese nje politikane mendone per keta njerze do te ishte nje hape shum i madhe per te miren e nje shteti. 
> Por per te miren e nje shteti duhet me luftue edhe ndaje shum gjerave tjera si p.sh. kunder kriminaliteteve. nje persone qe krye nje krime duhet denuare por ate jo me 1 vjet burge por duhet me e pase nje denim ma te rende se sa me 1 vjet burge.
> une do te kerkoja nga nje politikane, qe te dyja gjerat qe i ceka me pare,tju hedhin syrinen pake ma shum. 
> ...


Pershendetje kercova1986

Ja ku e ki perkthimin, shpresoj se te ndihmon dhe ishalla merr ndonje note te mire.

La plupart des hommes politiques promettent beaucoup de choses quils ne font pas. Avant de se présenter à une élection ils disent quils vont régler les choses innombrables qui ont été laissées de côté. Ce que je voudrais de la part dun homme politique responsable dun pays serait : moins de promesses et plus daction, car plus il y a dactions mises en uvre plus le pays avance.
Si jétais une femme politique, jaiderai le monde le plus possible. Je pense quun état démocratique ne devrait pas avoir de gens à la rue. Chacun a le droit davoir un toit au dessus de la tête. 

Aujourdhui dans beaucoup détats démocratiques il y a beaucoup dadultes et de vieilles personnes qui dorment dehors, dans des parcs. Si un homme politique pense à ses personnes là, cela serait un pas en avant pour le bien de létat.
Mais il faut aussi se battre pour létat et pour dautres choses comme par exemple : contre les criminels. Une personne qui commet un crime doit être puni non pas dun an de prison mais dune peine plus lourde.
Je demanderai à un homme politique quil fasse plus attention aux deux choses auxquelles jai fais référence.

Le fait quil y ait du crime est lié au chômage. 
Le travail est un autre problème, beaucoup de personnes nont pas de travail et de ce fait, elles nont que faire et sengagent dans des activités criminelles.

----------


## kercova1986

Marijuana, te pershendes shum 
dhe shum  shum faliminderit dhe shpresoj se dhe une mundem te te ndihmoj ndonjeher

----------


## kercova1986

tung a ka mundesi,qe dikushe prej jushe me ma korigju kete tekst ne frengjishte , sepse ndoshta kam bere gabime. faliminderit shum

thema: Dialogue:Avoir 16,est-ce que l'âge juste pour aller voter?

A:  D'abord, je voudrais dire que tous les jeunes ont le droit de voter. Mais je ne suis pas d'accord que les jeunes de 16 ans va voter. Je pense qu'ils ne sont pas assez mûrs pour  voter.

B:Je suis bien de votre avis, mais je ne crois pas que tous les jeunes ne sont pas assez mûres. Au début, vous avez raison quand vous dis que tous les jeunes ont  le droit de voter. Et  c'est, ce que je veux dire que tous les jeunes ont le droit de voter et je pense que les jeunes sont intéressé à la politique. Et ils ont leurs idées sur le monde de la politque.

A:Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec vous, parce que vous voulez dire que une jeune a d'idées sur le monde de la politique. Non,Ca ce n'est pas vrai,mais pour être tout à fait clair, un jeune à l'âge de 16 n'a aucun intéressé à la politique. Par exemple beaucoup de jeunes quittent l'école avec 16 ans et dont certains ne savent pas avec ce qu'ils doivent commencer. 

B: Oui oui, Vous avez sans doute raison sur ce point, mais vous croyez vraiment que tout les jeunes quittent l'école?

A: Non,je ne l'ai pas dit que tout les jeunes quittent l'école,mais certains de ceux. Mais finalement je ne suis pas d'accord que les jeunes de 16 va voter.


pershendetje nga kercova1896

----------


## Marijuana85

> tung a ka mundesi,qe dikushe prej jushe me ma korigju kete tekst ne frengjishte , sepse ndoshta kam bere gabime. faliminderit shum
> 
> thema: Dialogue:Avoir 16,est-ce que l'âge juste pour aller voter?
> 
> A:  D'abord, je voudrais dire que tous les jeunes ont le droit de voter. Mais je ne suis pas d'accord que les jeunes de 16 ans va voter. Mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec le fait que les jeunes de 16 ans puissent voter.Je pense qu'ils ne sont pas assez mûrs pour  voter.
> 
> B:Je suis bien de votre avis, mais je ne crois pas que tous les jeunes ne sont pas assez mûres. Au début, vous avez raison quand vous dis que tous les jeunes ont  le droit de voter. Et  c'est, ce que je veux dire que tous les jeunes ont le droit de voter et je pense que les jeunes sont intéressé à la politique. Et ils ont leurs idées sur le monde de la politque.
> 
> ... mais je ne crois pas que tous les jeunes soient assez murs ?? je ne comprends pas bien ta phrase ici.
> ...



Ja ku e ki korrigjimin ...

----------


## dea08

> shum e bukur asht kanga, edhe e kendueme nga rrapatushja Carla Bruni


po jo o zoti astrit, kur eshet kenduar kjo kenge CARLA ishte ne passarelat e modes..;
shume larg

----------


## kercova1986

pershendetj te gjithve

Mos di dikushe prej jushe me shum per jeten e COLUCHE dhe "LES RESTOS DU COEUR", sepse ne faqe te ndrysheme te interneti nuk ka shum information rreth jetes se tije.
nese ka dikushe prej jushe me shum information per coluche dhe les restos du coeur, do ju kisha lute me ndihmue.
ju faliminderit 
pershendetje nga kercova

----------


## Roi

> Te ulem ne nje stol pese minuta me ty
> dhe te shikojme njerezit aq kohe sa ka
> Te te flas per kohen e bukur qe vdiq ose qe do rivije
> duke shtrenguar gishtat e tu te vegjel ne doren time
> Pastaj te nginjim pellumbat idiote
> Te shtiremi sikur do t'i shkelmojme
> Dhe te degjoj qeshjen tende qe plasarit muret
> E qe di mbi te gjitha plaget e mia di te sheroje 
> Te te tregoj pak se si isha çunak
> ...



Shume mire perkthim fenomenal..

----------


## kercova1986

Kam nevoj per ndihmen e dikujt qe din mir frengjisht. Meq nuk e kuptoj shum mir frenfjishten , bej edhe shum gabime dhe do te ju kisha lutur qe te ndihmoni sepse teksti me duhet per 4.3.2009

Tema : Ku esht me mir per te jetuar, ne fshat a po ne qytet?

Teksti: A eshte e vertet qe jeta ne qytet eshte me e mire, se sa jeta ne fshat?A eshte me mir te jetojm ne Paradis apo ne terrin e zi?
Nese kjo pytje do te me beheshte mua, ather une do te zgjidhja jeten ne fshat. Arsyja eshte, si qe e thash edhe me pare, jeta ne fshat eshte si ne paradis. Pse pikerishte si ne paradis, sepse ate gjelberim te bukur nuk e sheh gjdo kund. Edhe pse ndonje here, fshatit i mungone shum gjera , si pershembull: dyqanet po ashtu edhe shkollat. Por ne fakt qytetit nuk i mungon asgje, aty eshte edhe shkolla po ashtu edhe dyqanet por edhe puna. Por ne anen tjeter jata ne qytet nuk eshte dhe aqe e mire  per shendetin e njeriut. Sidomos per njerzit e moshuar qe kan nevoj per ajr te paster. Ne fakt ne te gjith kemi nevoj per ajr te paster, por kjo mundesi nuk u  jepet te gjithve, sepse dikush duhet te jetoj ne qytet. Gjeja positive qe eshte ne qytet, eshte se aty eshte edhe puna. Aty e kemi dhe spitali dhe shum gjera qe ne fshat ne fakte mungojn. Ne qytet i kemi dhe restorantet dhe kafenet qe  po ashtu ne fshat mungojne. Ajo gje qe e ben shum te merzitshme jeten ne qytet eshte sepse ka shum shurm po ashtu dhe stress. Kurse fshati ne anen tjeter eshte nje vend shum i qet dhe i pershtaqem per te jetuar jeten siq edhe duhet. Fshati duket edhe ne dimer po ashtu edhe ne ver i bukur. Ne vere mundesh me i nuhat erat e luleve qe lulezojn neper fushat e gjelbura.Me ndenj para kopshtit se shpis, qe ne fakt kete mundesi nuk mundemi me e perjetu ne qytet. Per mue jeta ne fshat eshte me mir, sepse shum koh te gjat kam jetuar ne fshat, por tani nuk e kam kete mundesi qe te jetoj prap. Por edhe jeta ne qytet nuk eshte dhe aq e keq. Eshte mir me jetu aty ku njeriu ndjehet me mir dhe i lumtur.

----------


## Calvero

Tung Kercova1986

Po të jap një përkthim të shpejtë. Besoj se do të kënaqi. Mund të bëhej edhe më mirë por nuk kisha shumë kohë. Na thuaj se çfarë note do të marësh.

Përshëndetje Calvero.



Sujet : Où il fait bon vivre en ville ou à la campagne ?

Est-il vrai qu’en ville on vit mieux qu’à la campagne ? Vaut mieux vivre au paradis ou aux milieux des ténèbres ?
Si cette question s’adressait à moi, j’aurais choisi de vivre à la campagne. La raison est simple, comme j’ai mentionné précédemment, pour moi la vie à la campagne ressemble au paradis.  Pourquoi cela nous évoque le paradis ? Parce que l’incroyable verdure de la campagne ne se trouve nulle part ailleurs qu’ici. Toutefois à la campagne on ne trouve pas beaucoup de choses comme les commerces, les écoles tandis qu’en ville on trouve de tout : des écoles, des commerces, du travail. D’autre part vivre en ville n’est pas bénéfique à la santé, surtout pour les personnes âgées qui ont besoin de l’air pur. A vrai dire on tous besoin de l’air pur, mais en même temps on ne peut tous vivre à la campagne. Parmi les aspects positifs de la ville on peut citer le faite qu’en ville on trouve du travail, des hôpitaux, des restaurants, des bars, tout ceci est introuvable à la campagne. Par contre, ce qui rend désagréable la vie en ville c’est le bruit et le stress permanent, tandis qu’à la campagne règne un calme qui rend la vie très agréable. L’été comme l’hiver ont un charme particulier à la campagne. En été on peut sentir le parfum des fleurs qui fleurissent dans les champs verts, on peut rester dans notre jardin, chose impensable en ville. En ce qui me concerne je préfère vivre à la campagne. J’ai déjà vécu longtemps là-bas, mais je n’ai plus la possibilité d’y vivre. Mais vivre en ville n’est pas si mal que ça finalement. Au final vaut mieux vivre là où ont se sent bien, là où on est heureux.

----------

